# proyectos labview con pic basic pro y ccs compiler (serie-paralelo y usb)



## mecatrodatos (Oct 11, 2009)

Que tal compañeros habro este nuevo hilo para efectuar proyectos con conunicacion serial, puerto paralelo y usb, empezando con el protocolo de comunicacion rs 232, los proyectos consistiran en visualizacion de temperatura , graficacion, manejo de puertos del pic por medio de labview, luces secuenciales, semaforos,visualizacion de mensajes en lcd digitado desde el computador a traves de labview, control de motores dc,servos y pap, manejo de asecensores ludicos,entre otros, se acepta sugerencias.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Oct 17, 2009)

Que tal amigos iniciaremos con los proyectos labview y pic tomando como referencia el pic 16f877A y la comunicacion por el protocolo rs 232, para ello se manejara ladview como lenguaje grafico de proceso por lo que anexo documento de manejo de array, cluster y string ,asi como documento de utilizacion de puertos serie y paralelo con labview en formato pdf y comprimido.

Por ultimo anexo explicacion detallada del puerto usart del pic 16f877A para el desarrollo de los proyectos.

Esta es la informaciónramcion base para comenzar.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Oct 17, 2009)

Con la idea de aclarar dudas y comenzar con un proyecto sencillo realizo la siguiente introduccion donde especifico el compilador a utilizar. 

Serial PIC 

La interfaz entre los dispositivos electrónicos utilizados es mediante comunicación asincrónica RS-232, cada equipo trabaja con distinta velocidad de transmisión así como diferente tecnología y protocolo de enlace, denotando que la comunicación entre los componentes es la parte más compleja del sistema desarrollado.

La interfaz RS-232 es el estándar más usado en las comunicaciones seriales, enlaza dos dispositivos conectando la línea transmisora de un equipo con la línea receptora del otro.

Ambos terminales pueden conversar simultáneamente (full duplex), además, puede haber líneas de protocolo destinadas a controlar las comunicaciones, pero su implementación varía ampliamente y no se utiliza en muchos casos.

El enlace RS-232 envía señales de tensión por las líneas, con referencia a tierra, dispone de un alcance máximo de 15 metros entre equipos y un amplio rango de velocidades de transmisión de datos.

RS-232 permite agregar o borrar bits al tren de datos seriales, los bits que se emplean son de inicio, parada y paridad, además son controladas independientemente la transmisión, recepción, estados de línea, configuración de datos e interrupciones.

Las características de la interfaz serie son totalmente programables y emplea los siguientes parámetros: 

1.    6, 7 u 8 bits por carácter.
2.    Detección de paridad par, impar o no paridad.
3.     Generación de 1, 1.5 o 2 bits de parada.
4.     Generación de velocidades altas de transmisión.


COMPATIBILIDAD

Cuando se intenta comunicar dos dispositivos usando la interfaz RS-232, se deben cuidar 4 aspectos de compatibilidad entre los sistemas:

1. La designación funcional de los dispositivos (DTE o DCE).
2. La velocidad de la transferencia de los datos (bit por segundo o baudios).
3. El formato de los datos, es decir, bits de inicio, paridad, y parada.
4. Las líneas de control que usan ambos dispositivos.

VELOCIDAD DE TRANSMISIÓN

Uno de los parámetros más importantes que se deben establecer correctamente entre los dos dispositivos que se comunican a través de una interfaz es la velocidad de transferencia de los datos. 

La única norma de datos utilizado en aplicaciones computacionales es el código
ASCII (American Estándar Code for Information Interchange), este es un código de 7 bits que puede representar hasta 128 caracteres separadamente, existen 96 caracteres imprimibles y 32 caracteres de control.

Aunque se utilizan 7 bits para representar un carácter ASCII, se usan comúnmente 8 bits, el octavo bit es designado como un bit de paridad y se utiliza para chequear los errores que pudieran producirse entre la creación de un string y su lectura, siempre se pone a (1L) o (0L) de modo que el número total de bits 1L es siempre par o impar. Si por ejemplo, se selecciona paridad par y se detecta un número impar de bits 1L en el byte del carácter transmitido, este byte debe contener un error.

La adición del bit de paridad al byte de datos es un mecanismo simple para aumentar la confiabilidad de los datos transferidos. Este bit es generado por el controlador asincrónico y es chequeado por el receptor, el cual debería ser configurado para un formato de datos similar al del transmisor. El chequeo de la paridad no es parte de la norma RS-232 y debe ser parte del software que se utilice en la comunicación. Las posibilidades de paridad en la transferencia de datos es la siguiente:

• Ninguna.- No se incluye paridad en el byte transferido.
• Par.- Se agrega un bit al byte total de modo que el carácter completo incluyendo los bits de partida término, información y de paridad tenga un número par de bits.
• Impar.- El string completo tiene un número impar de bits.
• Uno.- Se agrega siempre un bit 1L a todos los caracteres transferidos.
• Cero.- Se agrega un 0L a todos los caracteres transferidos.

El compilador PicBasic Pro (PBP) es un lenguaje de programación que permite realizar rápidamente programas en micro controladores PIC. El lenguaje Basic es más fácil de leer y escribir, además como es un compilador real los programas se ejecutan mucho más rápido.

El PBP permite programar una variedad de micro controladores de diferente número de pines y que disponen de convertidores A/D, temporizadores y puertos seriales.

PBP genera programas sobre la base de un PIC con un cristal de 4 Mhz. Todas las instrucciones asumen un tiempo de 1 microsegundo para sus retardos y los comandos para transmisión serial disponen de baud rate exactos.

Para utilizar otro oscilador se debe indicarle al PBP que cambie los parámetros que no son los encontrados por defecto, con el siguiente comando:

@ device XT_OSC 20   ;Oscilador de 20 MHz tipo cristal
DEFINE OSC 20

Los  programas  que se desarrollan  en esta aplicación tienen como base la comunicación serial asincrónica y para este propósito el programa PBP es de mucha ayuda, ya que se puede emplear una sola instrucción para ejecutar la comunicación serial con un dispositivo, además la salida o entrada de datos se efectúa por el pin que se especifique y no es necesario utilizar driver RS-232 debido a que PBP puede invertir la señal de los bits.

Para la comunicación con el receptor Computador el comando ejecutado es el SERIN y SERIN2 y la transmisión SEROUT y SEROUT2.

SERIN  y SERIN 2

Con estos  comandos se puede recibir datos asincrónicamente por determinado pin, la instrucción tiene la estructura compuesta por:

“SERIN2Data pin, Mode,[datos]  o SERIN2 Data pin, Mode,[datos]””

• Data pin.- Es el pin seleccionado como entrada
• Mode.: Utilizado para especificar el baud rate y los parámetros de operación de la transferencia serial.
• Datos: Es la información recibida

El parámetro Mode se emplea para especificar el baud rate y los parámetros de operación de la transferencia serial, para encontrar su valor se resuelve la ecuación:

Mode = (1000000/baud rate)-20 

El valor decimal encontrado se convierte a número binario, posteriormente se completan los bits que corresponden a los demás parámetros de comunicación como sigue:
 Los 13 bits de menor orden seleccionan el baud rate
 El bit 13 selecciona paridad ó no paridad.

• Si el bit13=1 equivale a paridad par
• Si el bit13=0 equivale a sin paridad

 El bit 14 selecciona el nivel de los pines de datos y de control de flujo.
• Si el bit 14=0, los dato se reciben en forma normal y se utiliza drivers RS-
232.
• Si el bit 14=1, los datos se reciben invertidos evitando emplear drivers RS-
232
 El bit 15 no se utiliza.
Una vez completados los 15 bits se convierten a número decimal y se coloca en la instrucción.


SEROUT y SEROUT2.

 SEROUT Pin, Mode, [Item [, Item...}] o SEROUT2 Pin, Mode, [Item [, Item...}]
Envía uno ó más Ítems a Pin, en formato estándar asincrónico usando 8 bits de datos sin paridad y 1 stop bit (8N1) .
Pin es automáticamente colocado como salida. Pin puede ser una constante, 0 - 15, ó una variable que contenga un número de 0-15 (p.ej. B0) ó un número de Pin (p.ej. PORTA.0)
Los nombres Mode (p.ej. T2400) están definidos en el archivo MODEDEFS.BAS.
Para los, se agrega la línea:
 Include “modedefs.bas”  al comienzo de su programa PBP.
Se puede realizar comunicacion sin la MAX 232 con PBP configurando el Mode a "N" por ejemplo N9600 en el caso que deseemos transmitir utilizaremos una resistencia de 330 Ohms en el pin del pic que realizara la operacion, en cuanto a la recepcion nos valdremos de un resisitencia alta 2.2 K Ohms conectada al resipectivo pin del pic que urtilizaremos.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Oct 18, 2009)

Que tal amigos vamos con el desarrollo de nuestro primer proyecto el cual consiste en la visualizacion por el puerto B del pic 16f877A de un dato enviado desde Labview con extensión de 255 a traves de LEDs la información pertinente al proyecto esta en formato adjunto pdf  donde se explica el desarrollo del proyecto.


----------



## joan2009 (Oct 18, 2009)

hola mecatrodatos me parece interesante
mi pregunta es 
donde se puede conseguir Labview
un saludo


----------



## mecatrodatos (Oct 18, 2009)

en el buscador de google encuentras lo que necesitas

Que tal vamos con el segundo proyecto "manejar el PuertoB del pic 16f877A desde labview a traves de controles booleanos. El mismo montaje del proyecto anterior el mismo programa de pbp lo unico que cambia es la interfaz desde labview , luego vere como subo los videos de los circuito funcionando ya que ni se como es que se hace les anexo explicacion de labview.

Les adelando el tercero un semaforo desde labview visualizado a traves de leds por medio del pic 16f877A.


----------



## danieledo09 (Oct 19, 2009)

Gracias mecatrodatos por ese aporte esta full!


----------



## mecatrodatos (Nov 15, 2009)

Que tal amigos vamos con el proyecto 3 semaforo de dos interceppciones utilizartemos el mismo programa y pic de los proyectos anteriores


----------



## mecatrodatos (Nov 29, 2009)

que tal el siguiente proyecto es escribir mesajes desde pc y visualzarlos en lcd 2x16 todo a traves de labview con pic 16f877A:

@ DEVICE XT_OSC
DEFINE OSC 4
INCLUDE "MODEDEFS.BAS"                                             
DATO VAR BYTE  ;VARIABLE DE ALMACENAMINETO DESDE LABVIEW
' Define LCD registers and bits
Define LCD_DREG PORTA
Define LCD_DBIT 0
Define LCD_RSREG PORTE
Define LCD_RSBIT 1
Define LCD_EREG PORTE
Define LCD_EBIT 0
ADCON1 = 7 ' PUERTO A Y E COMO DIGITALES 
   LCDOUT $FE,1,"LCD LISTO"
   LCDOUT $FE,$C0,"MICROCONTROLADOR" 
   Pause 2000         
   LCDOUT $FE,1

loop: 


  SERIN PORTC.7,N2400,DATO  ; esperar dato de labview y guarda en variable
  LCDOUT,DATO                          ; mostrar dato en lcd
  Goto loop ' 
 End

les dejo en formato imagen el entorno de labview


----------



## robinsonn1 (Nov 30, 2009)

hola a todos.

mecatrodatos serias tan amable de ayudarme con un error que me sale cuando monto el proyecto 1. Ya revise que la configuracion del control paridad se 1. None, 2. Odd etc... pero sigue diciendo: "You have two or more enumeration data types wired together, but the enumerations are different. The list of items in the enumerations must be exactly the same." muchas gracias por tu aporte, me esta siendo de gran ayuda. dos cositas mas, me ayudarias mucho con una tutorial para hacer el lector del puerto serial, y segundo me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma de probar sin el microcontrolador algo asi como un terminal virtual, gracias.


----------



## miroch (Dic 1, 2009)

hola y gracias por  los proyectos


----------



## george.manson.69 (Dic 1, 2009)

MUY buenos pero he intentado hacer algunos proyectos con labview y no me funcionan ...no se porque...subire algunos exemplos que he hecho y no han funcionado


----------



## mecatrodatos (Dic 1, 2009)

Que tal amigo george mason si tenes el hypeteminal , el entorno de microcode o proton realiza lo siguiente para ver si se reciben y transmiten datos sin necesidad de pic conectas al puerto serie de tu computadora un cable de transmision y puenteas los pines 2 y 3 , con hyperteminal habres el puerto y escriber cual quier dado si el puerto esta bien en la mantalla de recpcion aparecera lo que trasnmitiste, lo mismo sucede en el entorno de Serial Communicator de pic basic pro como en proton. 

Realiza esto y me cuentas como te fue , esto es para probar  la comunicacion del puerto serial y descartar si es el microcontrolador, software o la interfaz de labview , el mismo procedimento lo puedes hacer en labview siempre y cuando este configurada la lectura y escritura del puerto a utilizar con la velocidasd de transmision.

Amigo robinson te anexo documento de labview del proyecto 1 como explicacion y montaje en proteus espero te sirva , lo que te pasa es que no estas utilizando el icono correspondiente en el documento te lilustro como decia un tutor mio el conocinemto se capta mejor con imagenes .

el labview que utilizo es el 8.0

Mirare como puedo subir los videos de los proyectos , pero no se como hacerlo, todos los que he postado funcionan 100%


----------



## pavel (Dic 2, 2009)

hola mecatrodatos estan bien vacanes los proyecto ps pero me sale un error en labviwe cuando intento iniciar ps me sale algo como que falta la libreria visa, el labwive que uso ees el 8.5 podrias ayudarme 
gracias


----------



## mecatrodatos (Dic 2, 2009)

Que tal la unica seria que encontraras en Google los driver de visa para la versio 8.5 trabajo con la 8.0 por que no he logrado encontrar en la red la 8.5 que funcione bien con vVISA, la otra seria que estuviera mal instalado.


----------



## uagav (Dic 2, 2009)

hola, tienes que instalar los drivers para que te funcione Visa, pasate por este foto, registrate y bajalos.

http://forums.ni.com/ni/board/message?board.id=6170&thread.id=1338


----------



## pavel (Dic 3, 2009)

hola mecatrodatos estuve leyendo lo de los temas de comunicacion ps me dejaron untrabajo ( estudio en senati - peru) esun proyecto en el cual debo de comunican el pic 16f877 con el labwive, en el cual en la entrada analogica del pic 16f877 debo poner un sensor de temperatura y los datos debo enviarlos al labwive para poder visualizarlo y cuandollege a un cirto limite el lawive le mande un dato pal pic y que prensa un led en el puerto B, bueno me estoy ayudando dee tus proyectos ps pero si puedieras ayudarme de esta manera espesifica te agradeceria muxo , ademas no me sale la parte de visa resorce name osea la parte de control donde sale I/O SI PUDIERAS AYUDAREM DE MANERA GRAFICA PARA PODER HACERLO TE LOA GRAECERIA AUN MAS, PERO SINO EXPLICAME COMO LO DEBERIA HACER MUXAS GRACIAS


----------



## cristian_elect (Dic 3, 2009)

Yo baje el instalador visa que pesa mas de 300MB, y ya funciono el puerto serial.
Mi problema es con labview mando daros del adc en forma continua los datos de 3 caracteres separados con mas el byte espaciador, como hago que labview lea caracter por caracter y detectar el espaciador (0x20), por que lo lee de corrido.
Lo necesito para repecentar un termometro.


----------



## pavel (Dic 3, 2009)

hola como estas mecatrodatos mira estan vacannes los proyectos con el puertos serial pero cuando mando a iniciar el proceso mesale un error como "Error -1073807202 occurred at Property Node (arg 1) in VISA Configure Serial Port (Instr).vi->puerto serial.vi" yn  loes estoy practicando para poder hacer lo que te expuse anterior mente pero nada que siempre me sale este error y abajo de ese error me sale "LabVIEW:  (Hex 0xBFFF009E) VISA or a code library required by VISA could not be located or loaded.  This is usually due to a required driver not being installed on the system."
ojala puedean ayudarme graCIAS


----------



## mecatrodatos (Dic 3, 2009)

Que tal amigo pavel subi el proyecto 1 montado en labview 8.0 descargalo y ponlo a correr en el labview que tienes , si sigues con el error es porque no tienes instalados  los driver para utilizar el puerto serie a traves de Visa la unica opcion que veo es que los bajes de la pagina que facilito nuestro amigo uagav, ya que al principio cuando desarrolle algunos ejemplos me arrogaba estos errores y era porque la version que tenia no trabaja bien con Visa y un amigo me facilito el labview 8.0 y todos los proyectos que creia estaban mal funcionaron perfectamente bajo esta version.

otra opcion es la siguiente en labview busca open  ejercicios serial habre uno y pon lo a correr si sigue el error no hay mas que hacer toca conseguir la version que tenga los driver para trabajar con Visa SERIAL


----------



## pavel (Dic 4, 2009)

hola estuve intentando ver lo de tus proyectos pero pomas que 
descargo los instaladores , pero mecatrodatos tu dice que con la version labview 8 no te genero prolemas verdad, me podrias decir como lo descargaste.
Espero que me ayudes gracias


----------



## cristian_elect (Dic 4, 2009)

De esta direccion lo baje driver visa.
http://joule.ni.com/nidu/cds/view/p/id/1370/lang/en


----------



## mecatrodatos (Dic 4, 2009)

amigo pavel visita el siguiente enlace y mire el ejemplo de temperatura con comunicacvion RS 232 la interfaz derealizremos despues segun tus necesidades:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-programacion-pic-bsic-pro-20658/index4.html

Por otro lado de lenguaje de programcion manejas para ut proyecto


----------



## pichuqy (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola macatrodatos. Has usado el laview en Vista? Es necesario instalar otro tipos de datos? Yo lo quiero hacer desde mi notebook. 
Gracias y muy bueno todo.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Ene 22, 2010)

No lo he usado en vista


----------



## lalito0106 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola! disculpen ojala el tema no sea viejo, queria hacerles una pregunta, Yo si he podido hacer mi comunicacion en labview de PC a PIC y viceversa pero tengo una duda, alguien sabe como hacerlo pero en modo duplex??? no quiero hacer una comunicacion full duplex con que sea modo duplex simple es suficiente


----------



## marwuin (Feb 12, 2010)

Saludos, aluien sabe como detectar si el cable por donde se esta haciendo lc comunicacion PIC - PC, ha sido desconectado?

y en base a este evento detener la comunicacion, sin que el programa genere un error?

Gracias de antemano por toda la ayuda. Gracias

Ya lo solucione con el CLUSTER UNBUNDLE, conectado a ERROR OUT, desconecte el cable y vi el codigo del error con el SIMPLE ERROR luego con esa informacion la compare con el codigo generado CLUSTER UNBUNDLE y si el codigo era el mismo, definitivamenteel cable habia sido desconectado y le envio el mensaje al usuario. Objetivo cumplido.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Davidof (Mar 2, 2010)

que tal mecatrodatos esta muy interesante los archivos, podrias decirme u orientar que debo de hacer para que en labview reciba 50 muestras  de sun sensor lm35 provenientes de un pic18f452 por medio de la puerto serial.espero puedas orientarme ya que apenas estoy aprendiendo a utilizar este software.saludos


----------



## mecatrodatos (Mar 3, 2010)

Que tal eso depente del lenguaje de fuente que estas estas utilizando?

En el ejemplo que postee del sensor de temperuta recibe los datos dependiendo el tiempo de muestreo que se le envia a traves de labview puedes habilitar un icono al puerto serial que solamente te detecte 50 muestras y las grafique.


----------



## Davidof (Mar 3, 2010)

quiero utilizar el cc s compiler como lenguaje fuente para el pic, mis dudas son del como hacer la comunicacion serial con este compilador y desconosco como se utilizan las directivas o funciones del compilador cc s para mandar las muestras, asi como tambien de las directivas con las que trabaja labview para recibir datos.
saludos y gracias por responder.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Mar 3, 2010)

Mira el proyecto de nuestro amigo Jorge de proyectos en CCs te servira :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



temperatura_589.7z (7,5 KB (Kilobytes), 119 visitas)

Solamente es adaptarle la configuracion para labview


----------



## Davidof (Mar 16, 2010)

hola mecatrodatos, e estado practicando el ejercicio de la comunicacion serial, del proyecto uno, este lo puedo complementar con el proyecto dos y como lo complementaria. cuando termine el proyecto uno y lo simule me salio un error, esto es porque no tengo conectado nada al puerto serial.no tendras por ahi unos archivos para aprender sobre como adquirir datos de un sensor de temperatura y controlarlo u observalo por laview te lo agradeceria mucho, todavia no comprendo del todo bien a la programacion en blokes de labview, asta luego suerte.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Mar 16, 2010)

Que error salio amigo Davidof , primero que todo en la red hay demasiados ejemplo de lectura de sensores de temperatura digital y anlogo con pic una vez obtenida , solamente es realizar VI en labview para detectar los datos , sube lo que has hecho , para revivir el hilo, estoy con un tutorial de pic y labview integrado en progrmacion en BASIC estoy tratando de mudarme a C y no me ha dado problema.


----------



## atricio (Mar 24, 2010)

hola amigos queria agradecer por el temas muy muy interesante quisiera saber si me pueden hechar una mano quisiera usar la comunicacion serial del pic 16f877a para poder mandarlo por radio frecuencia para que me controle un motor he invertigado un poco pero no tengo muy en claro como debo usar lo de la comunicacion por radio frecuencia mi proyecto seria controlar un helicoptero que suba y que baje nada mas desde la compu no se si me pueden ayudar a aclarar un poco mis dudas que desde que empezo esto son muchas gracias de antemano. gracias meca por el acolite en lo del usb todo bien subire mis resultados al foro proximamente ya que con esto quiero integrarlo para que sea completo y sea un buen aporte a la comunidad


----------



## Xndres (May 8, 2010)

hola amigos estoy haciendo un trabajo donde necesito visualizar datos en el puerto del pic 16f877a enviados desde labview, el problema q tengo es q no ce como adquirir los datos desde labview estoy programando el ccs...les agradeceria mucho su ayuda


----------



## skarlos123 (May 9, 2010)

q tal mecatrodatos, la duda q tengo es:¿con q VI interpreto los datos que vienen del puerto serial? ya que segun la programacion del pic; este manda lo siguiente al puerto serial:"temperatura=20 c" seria mas facil si nadamas le mandara a labview el numero q representa la temperatura sin las letras. si podrias decirme como ago en labview ese proceso de informacion ya que la cantidad q representa la temperatura la quiero representar en una grafica para q vea su forma de onda.espero tu ayuda, asta luego y suerte


----------



## Davidof (Jun 8, 2010)

mecatrodatos, puedes ayudarme con este problema que tengo: los datos que entran por el puerto serial los paso a un VI convertion y de ahi a una grafica, en forma de onda.mi problema es que los datos q entran no coincide con la amplitud de la onda.
ejemplo:
entran 30 y en la grafica sale de amplitud 55 y nada que ver.
el VI convertion es de string a unsignerd chart string.

bueno ese es el problema , ya estuve probando con varios VI convertion pero no e podido espero tu respuestas byee


----------



## liverpool (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola a todos. ¿Me podrian decir como encender y apagar un led en cada pulso que se llege? osea que cuando llege el primer pulso se encienda y este encendido asta que llege el segundo pulso y se apage asi sucesivamente. Tiene que ser sencillo pero esque no encuentro como hacerlo, soy nuevo en labview. Un saludo y gracias por todo.


----------



## atricio (Jul 27, 2010)

solo en labview o como lo quieres hacer


----------



## liverpool (Jul 27, 2010)

Gracias por responder, solo en labview. un saludo


----------



## atricio (Jul 28, 2010)

puedes usar un case structure y un while loop para que haga tus operaciones cuando sea impar y poderla hacer de la manera que tu quieres


----------



## liverpool (Jul 29, 2010)

Muy buenas atricio, gracias por ayudarme, pero no consiguo hacer eso que me dices y eso que llevo toda la tarde dandole vueltas.  Pongo un while loop dentro de un case estructure dentro de la casilla true, pero cuando se activa el case estructure con un pulso el while loop se activa pero no se desactiva aunque el case estructure este en false. El while loop no para de contar ciclos de maquina. he intentado para los ciclos atraves de boton de parada del while loop pero entonces el contador de ciclos vuelve a cero. Espero que se me haya entendido jeje. Un saludo


----------



## atricio (Jul 31, 2010)

no te entendi nada la verdad mandame el vi para poder ver lo que haces y poderte ayudar


----------



## thunder2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola, me ha interesado mucho sobre LabView y su aplicacion para Microcontroladores, pero tengo inquietud por saber que Microcontrolador puede trabajar con LabVIEW y en modo USB. Pues tengo un proyecto con interface serial pero debido al uso común de puertos USB, en serial seria complicado. Muchas gracias.


----------



## atricio (Ago 1, 2010)

puedes usar un 18F4550 o un 18F2550


----------



## liverpool (Ago 2, 2010)

Buenas atricio aqui te dejo el archivo vi y una foto del circuito
Cuan arrancar el for el while arranca tambien pero no se para nunca y si lo paras manualmente desde el boton de parada que lleva el while el contador vuelve a cero
Un saludo

Ver el archivo adjunto pulsos par impar.rar


----------



## atricio (Ago 3, 2010)

mi amigo en lugar de hacer con un while porque no lo haces con un for con el conteo del for puedes unirlo a un case structure y ejecutar lo que deseas dejame ver si te puedo ayudar y te cuelgo el vi


----------



## liverpool (Ago 4, 2010)

Atricio no se como hacer lo que me dices,por favor seria de gran ayuda que me enviaras el vi lo agradeceria mucho. Un saludo


----------



## thunder2 (Ago 5, 2010)

La cuestion es la siguiente atricio, tendria que adaptar el modulo visa para que funcione serial?, pues no tengo idea y por favor si fueras tan amable de indicarme algun modo de realizar la transicion de serial a USB.
Muchas gracias y agradezco tu respuesta.


----------



## Apuleyo (Ago 5, 2010)

Excelente los aportes!


----------



## atricio (Ago 11, 2010)

thunder2 dijo:


> La cuestion es la siguiente atricio, tendria que adaptar el modulo visa para que funcione serial?, pues no tengo idea y por favor si fueras tan amable de indicarme algun modo de realizar la transicion de serial a USB.
> Muchas gracias y agradezco tu respuesta.



seria mejor que me explicaran que es lo que quieren hacer no les entiendo mucho dejenme saco un poco de tiempo y les ayudo


----------



## robotic (Ago 27, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, mi pregunta es la siguiente:
tengo este circuito en proteus con el codigo con lenguaje c hecho en ccs





quiero comandarlo a través de labview por puerto serial con un Virtual Serial Port pero no se como se hace.


----------



## atricio (Ago 30, 2010)

lo haz probado la verdad en C no se nada ojala pudieras postear tus resultados seria un pasito para poder arender todos


----------



## TATOETI (Ago 31, 2010)

Gracias hacia tiempo que buscaba informacion parecida sobre este tema


----------



## alonxop (Sep 2, 2010)

geniales los proyectos!!

Hola compañeros, kiero hacer un proyecto para controlar los tiempos de un semaforo desde un pc (Control de transito vehicular, si existe una congestión por ejemplo), el proyecto que tu has subido al foro del semaforo podria servir para eso???
Si puedes responderme seria genial, desde ya muchas gracias.
Aios

Para regular esos tiempos, a trabes de un sensor de presion u otro


----------



## mezclador2003 (Sep 9, 2010)

hola q mas necesito q me ayuden con informacion de como le hago pa recibir informacion de temperatura de un lm35 conectado a un pc en donde por medio de labview de acuerdo a una temperatura estipulada lo mande por radio frecuencia y me encienda un ventilador 

nota: se que va conectado a un pic


----------



## dpoliu (Oct 21, 2010)

mecatrodatos dijo:


> Que tal amigos iniciaremos con los proyectos labview y pic tomando como referencia el pic 16f877A y la comunicacion por el protocolo rs 232, para ello se manejara ladview como lenguaje grafico de proceso por lo que anexo documento de manejo de array, cluster y string ,asi como documento de utilizacion de puertos serie y paralelo con labview en formato pdf y comprimido.
> 
> Por ultimo anexo explicacion detallada del puerto usart del pic 16f877A para el desarrollo de los proyectos.
> 
> Esta es la informaciónramcion base para comenzar.



que tal me puedes ayudar no encuentro el icono  que es utilizado para enviar dato me puedes decir en donde esta porfa vor


----------



## chino09 (Nov 2, 2010)

hola amigos quisiera que alguien por favor me ayudara estoy haciendo un proyecto el cual consiste en una tarjeta de adquisicion de datos la cual ya tengo diseñada, el programa lo realice en ccs compiler, la tarjeta obtiene valores de 3 sensores temperatura, humedad, y luz ambiental, los valores debo mostrar en labview y hacer una base de datos de ellos necesito ayuda con labview, la comunicacion la estoy haciendo con rs232 el labview que tengo es 8.5


----------



## mecatrodatos (Nov 2, 2010)

dpoliu dijo:


> que tal me puedes ayudar no encuentro el icono  que es utilizado para enviar dato me puedes decir en donde esta porfa vor



Amigo para estos caso te anexo curso de manejo de labview detallado para sacarte de las dudas no pude responder a tiempo por que mi trabajo y estudio me están llevando Esta información también le sirve al amigo chino09 para realizar su proyecto y buscad en la red "programación de labview básica"


----------



## chino09 (Nov 3, 2010)

gracias mecatrodatos voy a revisar la informacion empiezo hacer el programa despues comento


----------



## atricio (Nov 3, 2010)

yo use el proton y labview 8.5 me salio bien solo que con ccs no se como se hace dime si quieres el .vi para subirlo y asi lo miras lo hice por USB


----------



## chino09 (Nov 4, 2010)

si me interesa le agradeceria si lo sube para verlo


----------



## atricio (Nov 4, 2010)

miralo ahi si te sirve el vi


----------



## jhr (Nov 9, 2010)

hola a todos soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica bueno soy nuevo en esto del labview y en el pic mas o menos tambien jejejej bueno estoy haciendo una practica en donde se visualice en un indicador mediante labview el voltaje que llega a RA0 (0 a 5v). esto ya lo hice utilizando una LCD, en la simulacion con la terminal virtual, y ps voy empezando con el labview,, he leido sobre VISA y ya configure el puerto eh hice algunas cosas pero ps aun tengo  dudas.... bueno les dejo el programa de labview, el codigo en c del pic16f877 y la simulacion.... si alguien me pudiese ayudar se lo agardeceria..... saludos

codigo:

#include <16f877.h> // en este archivo se incluyen las definiciones de los registros del PIC
#fuses NOPROTECT,NOCPD,NOLVP,NOWDT,XT   // directivas para definir que tipo de cristal, no proteccion del codigo del pic etc
#use delay (clock=4000000) //Fosc=4Mhz // directiva para el uso de retardos
#use rs232(uart1,baud=9600)
#use fast_io (A)//usar entradas y salidas de manera rapida


float med0=0;      //Variable para el resultado de la conversión AD

void main()
{
   setup_adc(adc_clock_div_32);
   setup_adc_ports(AN0);   //RA0 entrada analógica
   set_adc_channel(0);      //Selección del canal 0 (RA0)


while(1)  {

med0= 0.01960784*read_adc(); //Inicia la conversión y lee el resultado


      printf(" %f",med0);   //Visualiza el resultado


}
}

por cierto no se si aplique el printf para labview o tuviese que cambiar el codigo en algo como utilizar puts();
o algo asi


----------



## chino09 (Nov 12, 2010)

hola a todos he trabajado un poco el proyecto que les comente en labview pero aun no he logrado terminar lo que quiero.... tengo lo siguiente: el diseño de la tarjeta DAQ para 12 sensores que ya funciona en proteus y lo tengo en protoboar montado y me muestra los valores en un lcd que conecte... el proyecto consiste en sensar valores de temperatura, humedad y luz pero son 3 sensores de cada uno por cada esquina en un espacio de un invernadero, estoy sensando los tres valores por zonas es decir quiero mostrar en labview lo siguiente Zona 1 temperatura, humedad, luz; zona2 temperatura,humedad,luz asi para la zona3y4 y al final poder ver estos valores hasta que empiece de nuevo por la zona uno.. tambien debo hacer una base de datos de esto.. estoy enviando del pic16f877 de la siguiente forma  1 T=27 1 H=40 L=3000 el uno me indica zona uno, para la zona 2 seria 2 T=26 asi susesivamente hasta la zona 4... adjunto el vi que realice... xfa si alguien me puede ayudar... en el vi me faltan colocar las formulas de los sensores... en el pic yo tengo tambien las formula y la conversion del adc es decir yo puedo leer en labview asi como lo escribi antes..


----------



## ellogu (Nov 12, 2010)

hola alguien me podria ayudar para realizar un proyecto en labview donde utilize la DAQ USB 6008 de NI ya que me piden un proyecto en la uni y me urge....

gracias..


----------



## atricio (Nov 12, 2010)

busca en la ayuda de labview o en el foro de national instruments ni.com ahi hay mucho ejemplos


----------



## yahir14 (Dic 28, 2010)

bueno yo estoy tratando de hacer un proyecto en el cual tengo que hacer un sonsor de temperatura y lo tengo que comunicar con labview pero no lo he podido comunicar por medio del protocolo 232 la vdd no se mucho del tema el sensor ya lo tengo con el lm35 solo me falta pasar la informacion a labview por cierto el labview 2009 completo lo pueden descargar en la pag  http://www.somosmecatronica.net/search/label/Software


----------



## atricio (Dic 28, 2010)

mira mas arriba yo postie ahi esta el .vi para que lo hagas por usb debes mandar la info del ADC a lo que tu quieras visualizar


----------



## AhKin (Abr 12, 2011)

chino09 dijo:


> hola a todos he trabajado un poco el proyecto que les comente en labview pero aun no he logrado terminar lo que quiero.... tengo lo siguiente: el diseño de la tarjeta DAQ para 12 sensores que ya funciona en proteus y lo tengo en protoboar montado y me muestra los valores en un lcd que conecte... el proyecto consiste en sensar valores de temperatura, humedad y luz pero son 3 sensores de cada uno por cada esquina en un espacio de un invernadero, estoy sensando los tres valores por zonas es decir quiero mostrar en labview lo siguiente Zona 1 temperatura, humedad, luz; zona2 temperatura,humedad,luz asi para la zona3y4 y al final poder ver estos valores hasta que empiece de nuevo por la zona uno.. tambien debo hacer una base de datos de esto.. estoy enviando del pic16f877 de la siguiente forma  1 T=27 1 H=40 L=3000 el uno me indica zona uno, para la zona 2 seria 2 T=26 asi susesivamente hasta la zona 4... adjunto el vi que realice... xfa si alguien me puede ayudar... en el vi me faltan colocar las formulas de los sensores... en el pic yo tengo tambien las formula y la conversion del adc es decir yo puedo leer en labview asi como lo escribi antes..



Hola no podrias enviar tu simulación en Proteus, hice un proyecto en labview casi con las mismas caracteristicas solo que ami eran controlar Temperaturas presiones y electrovalvulas


----------



## MaUrY08 (May 6, 2011)

hola soy nuevo programando en labview y no puedo comincar el pic con el labview nose si me pueden pasar un ejemplo sencillo para enviar datos del pic al labview el pic q uso es el 16f877a


----------



## george.manson.69 (May 7, 2011)

Esta fue una practica reciente que he hecho para leer un potenciometro.
como hemos visto en la imagen, se trata de solo esperar un evento, este evento es esperar un caracter para empezar a hacer el procedimiento.
Nota que se ha realizdo una conversion de string a arreglo de bytes y despues se separaron los bytes para despues unirlos y sacarlos en un indicador de numero.

Saludos.


----------



## atricio (May 7, 2011)

gracias esta practica que dices es por usb o por serie agradeceria si pudieras subir el .vi bueno el blog sigue asi


----------



## george.manson.69 (May 7, 2011)

es por serial...jhay una practica en mi blog para comunicacion USB.


----------



## MaUrY08 (May 8, 2011)

muchas gracias por la ayuda voy a probar el programa y haber como me va, y una pregunta mas yo igual tengo que leer el valor de un potenciometro, luego tengo de derivar ese valor y luego graficarlo pero lo que no se es como derivar ese valor nose si prodrias ayudarme xq como te dije soy nuevo programando en labview


----------



## banistelrroy (May 13, 2011)

george.manson bueno el ejemplo podrias enviar el vi. para analizarlo lo que paso esque me dejaron en la u sensar temperatura supongo que lo puedo hacer con potenciometro mientras consiga lm35 el entorno es en labview el programa ya lo tengo esta en micro code pero me falta el entorno del llabview serias tan amable de enviar el vi. gracias son de mucha ayuda


----------



## atricio (May 14, 2011)

buenas alguien me puede explcar un poquito como usar la conexion serial del micro por favor


----------



## autotronico (May 22, 2011)

george.manson.69: me pare estupendo el aporte pero deseo que me colabores con lo siguiente:

1.Como se logra simular labwiew y proteus al mismo tiempo.
2.Es indispensable la Librería mpusbasi.dll para la comunicación USB en bulk transfer
3.Con tu placa se puede realizar comunicación USB HID o CDC
4.Que versión de labview utilizas.

Agradezco respondas a mis inquietudes para empaparme del tema.


----------



## george.manson.69 (May 22, 2011)

autotronico dijo:


> george.manson.69: me pare estupendo el aporte pero deseo que me colabores con lo siguiente:
> 
> 1.Como se logra simular labwiew y proteus al mismo tiempo.
> 2.Es indispensable la Librería mpusbasi.dll para la comunicación USB en bulk transfer
> ...



Si se puede ya que hecho practicas simuladas con proteus y labview usando USB en modo BULK.

Debes de tener almenos proteus 7.4 sp2 que ya tiene USB.
debesd e tener LABVIEW 8.5 o mas actualizado

Y si es necesario usar la libreria mpusbasi.dll ya que este hace la comuncacion USB.

so se puede usar comunciaciones HID o CDC solo BULK.


Saludos!! cualqueir cosa aqui andamos!


----------



## atricio (May 22, 2011)

george.manson.69 dijo:


> Esta fue una practica reciente que he hecho para leer un potenciometro.
> como hemos visto en la imagen, se trata de solo esperar un evento, este evento es esperar un caracter para empezar a hacer el procedimiento.
> Nota que se ha realizdo una conversion de string a arreglo de bytes y despues se separaron los bytes para despues unirlos y sacarlos en un indicador de numero.
> 
> Saludos.



disculpa amigo una gran pregunta por favor he visto el programa que realizas el labview de paso gran aporte en que compilador realizaste el programa en el microcontrolador espero me puedas explicar un tanto por favor


----------



## AhKin (May 22, 2011)

atricio dijo:


> buenas alguien me puede explcar un poquito como usar la conexion serial del micro por favor



Que necesitas especificamente de la conexion del micro por serial, en Labview ya esta hecho una programa para comunicar dispositivos por puerto serie, que es por medio de libreria VISA de LabVIEW!!


----------



## autotronico (May 22, 2011)

george.manson.69 gracias por responder pero también se pueden simular en proteus los programas realizados por mecatrodatos de comunicación serial.

Por otro lado ya tengo los requerimientos para empezar con lo de labview y comunicación PIC,( los software) espero aportar algo ha este hilo.


----------



## atricio (May 23, 2011)

muchas gracias por responder sabes quiero saber como programaste el microcontrolador para poder enviarle informacion al labview la verdad lo del micro no me queda claro. Lo del labview estoy tratando de enterderlo no voy tan mal pero si quisiera que me expliques o me puedas facilitar el codigo de programacion hecho en el ejemplo para tener una idea como debo hacerlo para mi micro que es un 16F870 de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## MARIO123 (Jun 14, 2011)

Estan buenos los proyectos con puerto RS232, pero cuando van a usar el puerto USB para un proyecto?


----------



## jokelnice (Jun 14, 2011)

???????????????????????? ....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ual-basic-microcontrolador-pic-18f4550-15650/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usb-labview-entre-otros-18338/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/usb-pic-18f2550-desarrollo-proyectos-asm-31415/


----------



## atricio (Jun 14, 2011)

disculpen una gran pregunta alguien realizo una comunicacion full duplex con labview es posible esto o tengo que jalarme el semestre por burro agradeceria una ayuda por favor


----------



## zal (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola intento visualizar en labview la adquisición de una señal analógica desde el PIC 16F877A por medio de puerto serie.
Utilizo en el circuito un integrado MAX232 y la señal es la lectura de un potenciometro.
El problema que tengo es que al ejecutar el programa en labview no recivo ninguna señal y me aparece el error - 1073807330.
No se que tengo mal...
Gracias!!!


----------



## atricio (Jun 26, 2011)

amigos alguien pudo enviar al Labview 2 analogas de un micro a la vez es posible esto


----------



## zal (Jun 26, 2011)

atricio, quien pudo?? por que yo estoy re perdido...


----------



## atricio (Jun 28, 2011)

todabia no lo he logrado ojala puedo sacarlo xq no entiendo bien


----------



## darkf3n1x (Ago 20, 2011)

tenemos el mismo proyecto ya pude adquirir la señal perfectamente y la prove convirtiendola de nuevo a analogica. el problema es lo del labview visualizarla.? 

gracias


----------



## thunder2 (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola amigos, pues ya pude conectarme a labview pero utilizando el integrado FT232RL con arduino, osea con ATMEGA168 con tres señales distintas, pero no lo he logrado con PIC16F877A. Ya que envio los datos pero, ¿sera que hay que separrlos por string en labview, los datos en cadena?

Agradezco cualquier respuesta y muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## atricio (Ago 21, 2011)

que es lo que quieres hacer comunicarte con el labview por serial me imagino pero donde encuentras dificultad???


----------



## darkf3n1x (Ago 22, 2011)

gracias por responder! lo primero soy noob en labview y he tratado por mis medios entender cosas pero se me ha dificultado lo que quiero es la comunicacion con labview por rs 232 osea le envio una tabla (arreglo) de datos y que me lso grafique el labview eso es todo. puede sonar facil pero no he podido. les agradeceria que me ayudaran.


----------



## atricio (Ago 22, 2011)

haber mi amigo aqui te subo un vi que si me funciono miralo y me avisas cualquier duda 
debes tener en cuenta que al querer comunicarlo debes mirar en que com de la pc se instala y en el labview debes ponerlo en -1 es decir que si es en com 4 en el labview debes colocar 3 avisame cualquier cosa


----------



## darkf3n1x (Ago 22, 2011)

amigo la duda es como hago para convertir esos numeros que envio(en si es una señal que guarde en una tabla o array en el micro). lo que hago alli es enviar dato por dato osea ejemplo la ocnversion me da 64 envio el 64. con printf() (estoy usando picc ) que creo que me envia es un string o codigo ascci que equivaldria a @ y pues no se en labview como convertir eso a un numero y luego graficarlo.... otra cosa como se separa los datos y no los lea como numeros?... Gracias por tu colaboracion. mil gracias


----------



## atricio (Ago 23, 2011)

mira mi amigo la verdad me agarraste cuesta arriba porque picc no lo domino pero lo que haces es mandar caracteres es verdad pero lo que no entiendo es que es lo que quieres mostrar en labview osea del micro andas mandando un numero el serial lo comvierte en caracter pero lo que no quieres es mostrar el caracter sino el numero mas o menos te entendi asi lo que deberias hacer es un byte array y luego comvertirlo de string a numerico eso lo haces en labview la verdad por ahora no tengo labview instalado en la maquina que tengo ojala te pueda hechar una mano el fin de semana ahhhh tambien checa la parte de la recepccion del vi que te pase ahi esta clarito lo que debes hacer


----------



## darkf3n1x (Ago 24, 2011)

gracias amigo!!! lo intentaré y si entonces cada dato que recibo lo voy almacennado en el array? y luego de string a numerico y ya lo podre visualizar!...gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## atricio (Ago 26, 2011)

ya pues cualuiquier cosa me avisas y miramos como lo podemos resolver


----------



## zal (Ago 27, 2011)

atricio dijo:


> haber mi amigo aqui te subo un vi que si me funciono miralo y me avisas cualquier duda
> debes tener en cuenta que al querer comunicarlo debes mirar en que com de la pc se instala y en el labview debes ponerlo en -1 es decir que si es en com 4 en el labview debes colocar 3 avisame cualquier cosa



atricio hay forma que me paces el ejemplo para la versión 2009?


----------



## atricio (Ago 27, 2011)

mi amigo la verdad me fregaste xq por el momento formatie mi maquina y no tengo el labview instalado talvez si le dices a nuestro amigo que si uso el vi que tel o pase a una compatibillidad y te lo envie por mail seria bueno lamento no poderte ayudar tan pronto


----------



## thunder2 (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola Atricio, agradezco tu respuesta. Organizare un poco el PC para los archivos y adjuntare para que cualquiera que lo requiera lo adapte a sus necesidades. Creo ya buscar la comba al palo como se diria vulgarmente. Es solamente a la cadena de caracteres que envie el PIC, dividirlos por los datos que tenga la variable o señal del ADC determinada.

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## atricio (Ago 30, 2011)

gracias asi podemos ayudarnos todos


----------



## arevlox (Oct 11, 2011)

necesito ayuda para poder visualizar diferentes valores de diferentes sensore que implemente en un pic,,pero no se como mandarlos ala pc,,(labview) en forma rs232 ,,serial....me podrias ayudar con la interfaz?


----------



## mecatrodatos (Oct 17, 2011)

arevlox:

primero que tipo de sensores
segundo que lenguaje de programacion manejas 
tercero que tienes hecho


----------



## atricio (Oct 18, 2011)

disculpen una pregunta por favor sabe alguien como usar las visas de labview para realizar la comunicacion 
serie para comunicar un micro con labview


----------



## arevlox (Oct 18, 2011)

bueno,,estoy programando en CCs ya tengo el sansado,,son 5 sensores,,,temperatura, humedad, RH y lux,,,en si, ya los puedo mandar del pic ala pc por el puerto serie,,,el problema es q no lo puedo sincronizar con labview,,los valores se empiesan a rotar y enves de mostrarme el valor de la temperatura me muestra el de la humedad y asi sucesivamente...y no se muy bien como hacer que los valores se mantengan donde deben


----------



## atricio (Oct 18, 2011)

mira mi amigo en la U hicimios con un stacked secuence structure en el primero configuramos el puerto y en los demas frames fuimos anadiendo tantas lecturas y escrituras que necesitamos para enviar o visualizar eso en el labview pero en el micro enviamos un numero adicional ademas del dato para que el labview sepa de que case se esta mostrando y se visualice efectivamente lo que se requiere no se si me entiende ahorita no tengo ese programa dejam lo busco y te lo subo para que lo analices y veas si te sirve


----------



## arevlox (Oct 19, 2011)

ok,,,si,mas omenos,,te entiendo,,,,mandar una clase de identificador para que labview sepa que es lo q esta recibiendo,,,,ok,,,muchas grasias,,,espero tu respuesta,,,


----------



## mecatrodatos (Oct 22, 2011)

arevlox, ya que mencionas que utilizas CCs te recomiendo este libro 

*LIBRO LabVIEW,Entorno Grafico de Programacion, LabVIEW 8. 20*


atricio, ya te envie a tu correo lo necesario para que empieces con tu proyecto hechale un vistazo.


----------



## arevlox (Oct 22, 2011)

ok,,,muchas gracias por su apoyo

Muchas gracias brother, por el libroo,,,Dios te bendiga!!!!!


----------



## mecatrodatos (Oct 23, 2011)

para el amigo @andresfelipemt: que formulo una consulta en el Curso programacion de pic en bsic pro qaui esta el apoyo para realizacion del proyecto por puertos.

http://www.4shared.com/document/PPhgQ0Re/Programacin_en_LabView_PUERTOS.htm


----------



## arevlox (Oct 23, 2011)

como puedo hacer un panel de control, desde labview para activar bombas de agua, y aspersores por medio de un PIC? no se como mandarlos pro la visa write,, aguien me puede alludar?? selos agradeceria muchoo!!!!


----------



## chapin (Oct 24, 2011)

gracias por el manual mecatrodatos


----------



## MAXTORCAMPOS (Oct 25, 2011)

Saludos amigo Mecatrodatos tengo un gran problema con almacenar cadenas en una varaible en PBP, no se como se hace, cuando uso una sola letra va bien pero con dos  o mas no lo hace, te adjunto la lineas para que veas lo que necesito 

ASI ME FUNCIONA BIEN: 
IF DATO = ["*J*"] THEN PORTB.0 = 1  

ASI NO ME FUNCIONA:
IF DATO = ["*+CMT: "+584267594819",,"2011/10/24 12:00:21-18" buenos dias*"] THEN PORTB.0 = 1

la cadena que necesito tomar en una variable es esto: 

*+CMT: "+584267594819",,"2011/10/24 12:00:21-18" buenos dias*

*me puedes ayudar como hacerlo?*




*Mil gracias*


----------



## maverik19 (Oct 28, 2011)

hola que tal, estoy haciendo un proyecto de una hormiga exploradora por medio de un PIC, la cual cuenta con sensores y un modulo de RF XBee para poner comunicarse  con otro modulo de RF XBee y hacer un convertidor de RF-USB.
Y me gustaría saber como hacer una interfaz con LABview para monitorear en tiempo real la lectura de los sensores, y ala ves poder re programar el PIC, por medio de (USB<->XBee1<->XBee2<->PIC). el PIC cuenta con un bootloader,¿y se necesitaria un convertidor de 232 a usb para la comunicación del XBee con la PC? o abría necesidad de un micro 18fx5xx para poder tener comunicacion entre el XBee y la PC?

GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA!!


----------



## arevlox (Nov 19, 2011)

alguien sabe como mandar datos desde Labview por el puerto serie, pero que nadamas se un bit, que no sea toda la secuencia, es que estoy trabajando en un proyecto para el control de un invernadero, la parte del monitoreo y el control manual me funciona bien, el problema es el control automatico, para el control manual solo utilice botones OK en labview y listo pero el problema con el control automatico es que como me esta mandando todos los bit en serie no los puedo controlar y el pic no me responde, alguien sabe como puedo mandar solo un bit?


----------



## atricio (Dic 21, 2011)

arevlox dijo:


> alguien sabe como mandar datos desde Labview por el puerto serie, pero que nadamas se un bit, que no sea toda la secuencia, es que estoy trabajando en un proyecto para el control de un invernadero, la parte del monitoreo y el control manual me funciona bien, el problema es el control automatico, para el control manual solo utilice botones OK en labview y listo pero el problema con el control automatico es que como me esta mandando todos los bit en serie no los puedo controlar y el pic no me responde, alguien sabe como puedo mandar solo un bit?



disculpa parece que nadie te ha contestado especificamente que es lo que deseas hacer no te entiendo que refieres como secuencia manejo un poco labview quizas si me explicas podamos 
aprender juntos


----------



## mikromax (Feb 28, 2012)

Amigos:

quizas este cerrado este tema, pero tengo el siguiente problema. 
con un pic 16F873A estoy leyendo 2 señales analogicas provenientes de 20amplificadores de instrumentacion usados para amplificar la señal de 2 celdas de carga.
La salida del Amplif instr esta conectadas a las patas ADC del PIC y luego usando un MAX232 conecto ese proyectyo a una PC con Labview.

El pic esta configurado para convertir las señales analogicas y enviar la conversion por UART a la pc. El labview levanta esos datos y los traduce a peso.

Simulando todo el proyecto con proteus y labview la conversion es perfecta. no hay perdida de bits en la comunicacion.

ahora cuando utilizo el sistema de celdas+amplif de instru+pic+max232+labview al leer los datos con hyperterminal veo que la señal convertida por el pic oscila entre +- 20 bits. Es decir si la conversion ADC deberia ser 128 bits , con simulacion en proteus y viendo los datos recibidos por hyperterminal recibo los 128+-1 bit. Ahora cuando energizo el sistema pic+max232 la lectura con el hyperterminal de los datos enviados por el pic correspondientes a la conversion tienen un error de +-20 bits.

La complicacion surge cuando al medir la calidad de la señal de 0-5v provenientes de la placa amplificadora de la señal de las celdas, esta medicion es muy estable incluso medida en los bornes previos a las patas ADC del PIC. Pero si tomamos los datos enviados por el pic al puerto seria como si la señal analogica variara en +-5% del valor original lo cual es imposible ya que el peso colocado sobre las pesas esta fijo.

Alguna sugerencia en cuanto al armado de la placa del pic con el 232. 

Adicional quiero comentar que en una misma placa estan conectados los bornes para conectar las señales analogicas, esta alojado el MAX232, el pic. Es recomendable esta configuracion?
Estoy seguro que es ruido pero de que forma podria mejorarlo??


----------



## atricio (Feb 29, 2012)

puedes conectar un capacitor 104 en los terminales de alimentacion del pic puede estar entorpeciendo el trabajo del micro adicionalmente puedes tener mal estructurada la tierra para todos los circuitos primero por ahi siempre vas a tener ruido pero seria necesario que hagas un lazo para hacer un promedio y una compenzacion ya sea en el micro o en labview


----------

